# Help in Oakland?



## Hylyx (Jan 16, 2015)

There is a pretty rad-looking building a few blocks from where I'm staying now that I'd like to start squatting. It's a bank-owned foreclosure, not on the market, so pretty much an ideal candidate for squatting. If anyone's interested in meeting up and checking it out that would be rad. I'll probably go over there in the next few nights and see if there is a better way in than the 2nd-story front door that they removed the steps to...


----------



## RSTY802510 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ima be in the bay soon, I'll hit you up once i get there. I recommend going to the assesers office to get more info on the house.


----------



## Hylyx (Jan 22, 2015)

Bollocks. Carefully unscrewed and pried my way in to be overwhelmed my the stench of rot, mold, and mildew, and floors that felt like they were about to cave in with every step. So not really an option, at least for me.
There's another place that some shitheads were squatting, but they utterly trashed the place and broke out literally every window and made it pretty much uninhabitable too. I'll keep on looking.


----------



## Hylyx (Oct 18, 2015)

Soo back out looking for a squat again. Tried 2 places tonight in West O to no avail. 9ne was occupied with homebums and had trash strewn fuckin everywhere. The other was locked up "solid" but my main concern is that it's literally next door to a grade school and that's a whole legal can of worms I don't wanna get into. (Ain't no pedo, just laws in CA around schools are weird and crazy.)


----------



## Pope Fnordarious V (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey I'm in the Bay Area as well and I'd be interested in starting/finding a squat. Are you looking for people to join you in your endeavor?

If you're thinking about squatting for a relatively long-term time, I'd recommend not giving too much (if any) info about its location up publicly on the forum here (when you find a good spot, that is).


----------



## Hylyx (Oct 20, 2015)

Pope Fnordarious V said:


> Hey I'm in the Bay Area as well and I'd be interested in starting/finding a squat. Are you looking for people to join you in your endeavor?
> 
> If you're thinking about squatting for a relatively long-term time, I'd recommend not giving too much (if any) info about its location up publicly on the forum here (when you find a good spot, that is).



Oh definitely. I'm generally a solitary mutant anyway, and this isn't my first rodeo. ^_^


----------



## West (Oct 20, 2015)

I can meet up with folks & am in Oakland looking for a squat situation soon. Following a lead on a peninsula near SF that a friend told me about that used to be a squatter community


----------



## seeking existence (Nov 4, 2015)

How has everyone's squat search going? When I lived in the bay going to school at uc berkeley (5+ years ago), the biggest squat I knew was Hellarity House, but I guess it's no longer existent, along with many other squats around Oakland. Developers and city gentrifiers have really clamped down on squatters it seems in the past few years. I've been hunting around the bay for about 2 years now for viable buildings and land to squat in for the long haul. It seems the best candidates for long term sustaining squats are ones that are not around city central, which is also an issue for most people like us because most of us do not have cars, and forming some squat in rural land in the bay will be difficult to reach without a vehicle. I am planning to get a used car soon, something with 4wd or awd to access off road land and abandoned old buildings in the woody parts of the bay with ease. I think out there, there's a lower chance of getting caught by developers/police, though it's still pretty risky. Hellarity House squatt lasted for nearly 10 years in the middle of Oakland before getting completely shut down (a great part due to the fact that it was in a huge legal ownership quagmire which allowed for an extended time of squatting). If I can make a forest squat last 3 times that, then I can die and say I accomplished the biggest thing I've wanted to accomplish in my life. Yeah, I'd like to finish getting my doctorate sometime too, but it's not as important to me as forming a colony of subversives in the forest. Maybe I'm really wishfully hopeful, or maybe I'm just completely batshit insane. Who knows? Only time can tell I guess.


----------



## pakratpatthemule (Nov 8, 2015)

I will be traveling back to the bay in a little over a week and am interested in squatting, if I can be of any help let me know. My vision is to help start a squat and try cleaning the place up/growing some potted broccoli and carrots.


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 9, 2015)

This kid i met in Avon this past summer was telling me how they had just gotten there from oakland. Ive hopped out of oakland before but didn't explore or stick around the area so i was asking him about squats and shit to do there. He was telling me the same thing about how the squats he used to go to were gone and just places to chill and overall everything had changed.


----------

